# Could a fish live in a



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

If its cycled and stuff.. Would the say citric acid killl them? Just been bugging me the whole day. Maybe I should conduct a little experiment on a gold fish


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

they would die in carbonated water. they wouldnt be able to breathe.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

If it is regular un-flavored carbonated water. I would bet they would be fine if the tank is properly cycled and filtered. Not something I would try but I'd wager they'd be ok.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Anything carbonated is full of Co2 (thats what the bubbles are) They would suffocate.... if the EXTREMELY low PH caused by the Co2 didnt kill them first


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

What if its not carbonated but flavored water


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Slytooth13 said:


> If it is regular un-flavored carbonated water. I would bet they would be fine if the tank is properly cycled and filtered. Not something I would try but I'd wager they'd be ok.


Depends on how much carbonation is in there. CO2 poisoning is sometimes recommended as a method of euthanasia for fishes.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm sorry... is this the joke forum?









That WAS a joke. I honestly don't know, but based on skunkbudfour20's (LOVE the name, by the way - as anybody who could interpret it would) logic in suffocating the fish, I don't think it would work... as for flavoring, it would depend on the chemicals in it... IF YOU HAD TO DO SOMETHING different, maybe a non-toxic food coloring would work for what you want. Now, I don't advocate putting a piranha in any of those situations, but a filthy goldfish? - have at it. lol


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmm.. I was thinking those flavored carbonated water.. But not that I think of it, it will be hard to test it cuz carbon tends to leave the water fast and I wouldnt be able to cycle the water thus killing the fish on different stuff


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Hmm.. I was thinking those flavored carbonated water.. But not that I think of it, it will be hard to test it *cuz carbon tends to leave the water fast* and I wouldnt be able to cycle the water thus killing the fish on different stuff


i dont think you are following here.... one more time

Because something is carbonated, has nothing to do with it containing the element "carbon"... carbonation is (typically) Co2 gas, and in an environment with little O2 (oxygen) because its packed full of Co2 (carbon dioxide) nothing can live, not the bacteria to "cycle" it (unless they are anerobic, and then they would die when the Co2 dispersed) And then we get into the extremely low PH of Co2 rich environments...

so really the solid answer to your question is a big flat NO

Nothing will live, and it has nothing to do with the fact you couldnt "cycle" it, it has to do with the fact theres nothing to breathe and the PH would burn their scales off? Its like you asking "how long will i live in space without a space suit"


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Carbon as in co2









I definitely see the point of carbonated water not being able to sustain a fish but would an uncarbonated flavored cycled water do? Lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Carbon as in co2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE just drink your fish water... it is already flavored and cycled


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Carbon as in co2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE just drink your fish water... it is already flavored and cycled
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHAHA







classic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

The answer is no.

Carbon Dioxide (CO2) excists in water as Carbonic Acid (H2CO3) CO2 + H20 <=> H2CO3

This would render the water too acidic for fish.

Eventually, the water will "fizz out" when the carbonic acid reaches equilibrium with the CO2 in the atmosphere.


----------

